# Core i3-540 or Core 2 duo e8500



## vbx (Feb 17, 2010)

Would a core i3 be an upgrade or a downgrade from an e8500?

Benchscore of the i3-540 compared to an e8400 shows that the e8400 is slightly better?


Not sure how to read those charts.  Lower number the better or higher the better?

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/264538-28-core-core-e8400-clarkdale-benchmarked


----------



## trickson (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't run out and change your current CPU as I see it the i3 is slower and offers up little if nothing in a performance increase ( to what you have now ) . Can you say Re-branding ?


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 17, 2010)

Your e8500 is better. Not by much but it is better. There are a few occasions were the i3-540 may beat out the e8500, but nothing major. Not worth the upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## mosheen (Feb 17, 2010)

i3 has HT 32nm with a rubbish IGP

you'll need to get new MB and new ram. Not worth it


Edit : Better get a new GPU


----------



## lewislau957 (Feb 17, 2010)

agreed, the i3 is not worth the upgrade.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 8, 2010)

Not worth it just overclock your e8500 if you want some performance upgrade.


----------

